# High / Low Key



## Lenhard (17. August 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich habe im "Showroom" das eine Foto "LowKey" gesehen, und das hat mein Interesse an Fotografie und an im speziellen High und Low Key geweckt.
Ich habe im Internet schon ein wenig gesucht, und habe ein paar Beispielbilder angeschaut, die mir sehr gut gefallen haben 
Was ich jetzt so mitbekommen habe ist HighKey das "engelhafte", und LowKey die Reduktion auf nur Schwar zun Weiß ohne viele Graustufen. Stimmt das so in etwa?

jetzt meine Frage, da ich nicht annehme, dass das reine Bild-nachbearbeitung ist, wie muss man fotografieren, um soeinen effekt zu bekommen? hat das etwas mit der Bilichtungszeit zu tun?

Es wäre ideal wenn es dafür Tutorials gibt, die man ganz einfach mal nachmachen(-fotografieren) kann.

Danke.
Mfg lenny


----------



## burnobaby (17. August 2005)

Hi.
Also bei dem Bild im Showroom hab ich die Blende sehr weit geschlossen um das Bild möglichst Dunkel zu halten. Verschlusszeit weiss ich nicht mehr genau, war aber nicht lange weil ich kein Stativ hatte. Dann hab ich mit einer ganz normalen Schreibtischlampe ca. 20cm vom Model entfernt viel ausprobiert... (wie der Schatten am besten fällt usw.)
Dann habe ich in Photoshop das alles S/W gemacht und Helligkeit/Kontrast angepasst. Und voilà... Achso natürlich war das Model vor einem schwarzen Hintergrund!

Ist halt viel probieren. Mit Stativ hätte man mit Sicherheit bessere Ergebnisse erzielen können...

MfG Burno

Ups, ich hoffe du meinst das Bild "Low Key Versuche "


----------



## Lenhard (17. August 2005)

Ja genau das meine ich  danke!

Ich nehme mal an du hast das mit einer Spiegelreflex-Kamera gemacht, oder etwas ähnlichem.
Ich besitzte leider nur eine Digitalkamera. Keine schlechte  aber trotzdem weit von einer Spiegelreflex entfernt (habe eine Canon PowerShot S50)

^geht das mit einer solchen Kamera auch?

Dank dir schon mal!
Mfg Lenny


----------



## burnobaby (17. August 2005)

Ne hab leider keine Spiegelreflex. Ich besitze die Powershot A 70.
Also ich denke mal mit deiner Kamera sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Gwave (17. August 2005)

Hey burnobaby, danke für deine deteilierten infos    Das werde ich auch mal ausprobieren.

Was ich noch eine gute Anregung fand:


			
				Leinhard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es wäre ideal wenn es dafür Tutorials gibt, die man ganz einfach mal nachmachen(-fotografieren) kann.


Ich weiss es nich. Aber fieleicht giebts hier wirklich jemand der Erfahrung hat und uns sien Wissen versuchen kann weiterzugeben. Ich denke das Interesse für ein Tutorial ist sicher da.

Grüsse, Gwave


----------



## burnobaby (17. August 2005)

Ich glaub nicht das ein stures Tutorials euch helfen würde. Euer Model müsste ja genauso aussehen wie die "Vorlage". Wie ich schon meinte viel ausprobieren. bei jedem Model sind die Gesichtszüge ja anders. Ich habe kurz nach diesem Shooting daselbe mit einem anderem Modell probiert. Dort musste ich vieles anders machen, was die Position des Lampe angeht!

Also hier ein kurzes Tutorial: Ausprobieren, Ausprobieren Ausprobieren


----------

